# ACT - Somewhere , sunday the 17/10/10



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

Is anyone heading out anywhere on sunday , im keen for a fish but dont know where to go 

Let me know .


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm waiting see how the weather is. But if I do go out it, will probably be Tuggers.


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm also waiting to see what the weathers like, if it's fine I'll head to Googong. You lot seem to have been doing ok there.


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

with all the rain is it even going to be worth going fishing? likelyhood of catch with all the water ?

cheers


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm heading to Googong in the morning with a mate but we are "testing" his tinnie. If we see any yakkers we'll be sure to say g'day.


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

If the forecasted heavy rain arrives tomorrow, I reckon the fish will probably shut down again


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

that sux


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

Looks like cold, wet and windy for the weekend. Have to settle for some videos. I was driving past Molonglo Reach yesterday on my way to Fyshwick and the water looks like milk coffee. If the rest of LBG is the same the fish won't be able to find your lures anyway  .


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

flooding. - movie taken today


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

I think my Yak is going to stay in the garage this weekend.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

The upper Molonglo is flooding big time. The lower Queabeyan was white with two sugars. I'd say the urban dams will be a write-off.

I'm off to Googong, weather permitting, to pick up tips from Pescado and (maybe) Squidder. This may need to be a bit of a private session unfortunately due to the need for photos and stealth (for Yak Fisher article). But there's plenty of room on the lake for all. I reckon Googong will be the best chance of clarity.

Another point of interest I found out yesterday is that ActewAGL are pumping water from Cotter to Googong. This is because the three dams in the Cotter system are all full. The only way they can transfer is through Mt Stromlo water treatment plant. So they are running Stromlo WTP at capacity, pumping potable water to Googong via the potable water mains, dechlorinating it there, and discharging it to the dam. They are pumping about 1 GL a day of potable water :shock:. That should help improve water quality :lol: . Expect the Googong levels to continue to rise.


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

the vid was in queanbeyan


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

im heading out to googong this morning if anyone is keend


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm heading to Googong shortly for a couple of hours. I'm taking my sail as I might end up doing more sailing than fishing with the wind the way it is.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

It was windy, but fishable. Trip report will be published soon by Squidder ;-) .


----------

